# Wall of Shame



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

What a lovely system 636 transition to this chimney! The bottom two fittings are even glued, which is impressive:thumbup:. I found this in a commercial strip mall where I was on site to quote a infra-red heater relocation.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it run through the entire b vent as a sleeve ?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Is it run through the entire b vent as a sleeve ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Nope, note that the 3" C-vent water heater chimney is still tied into it! That 636 ends at the last 90 degree elbow....


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

That is a beauty. Nice find Stuart. Lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Got it, missed the wye in the pic, unbelievable .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the fact that they were kind enough to label the hot and cold.

It would be hard to determine without the labeling. :jester:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

But they forgot to label under the T "warm". :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

does it actually work ??

do they have a bucket on the floor under the vent stack to collect the condensation???


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> does it actually work ??
> 
> do they have a bucket on the floor under the vent stack to collect the condensation???


 The dribble zone you want a bucket under is within 10" of the floor drain, so that meets code right?:blink:


----------

